# The Yarn Barn



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I was lucky enough to visit the Yarn Barn in Lawrence KS recently. What a lovely shop! The lady in charge apologized for the "mess" as she was getting ready for a show, but I saw nothing wrong. I highly recommend a visit if you're in the area.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I love yarn barn. I'm lucky enough to get there once or twice a year & always find something that I can't live without.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the thumbs up. I get their catalog and have looked at the map relative to going that way when traveling to Arizona.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

It's one of the nicest yarn shops I've ever visited. Wish I lived close enough to visit - it's states away from me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG! I just had to comment. When I first started knitting I asked DH if he wanted to go with me to the yarn STORE. When it was time to go he asked if I was ready to head to the "yarn barn". 

Of course I teased him relentlessly and my yarn shopping trips (no matter where) are ALWAYS to the yarn "barn"! We attended a meeting and then stopped by the "yarn barn" just last night!!

Can't wait to tell him there really IS a yarn barn! If we are ever in the area, we will stop. (And take photos to have one of us at an ACTUAL yarn barn hanging on the wall)! Lol!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for letting us know


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.yarnbarn-ks.com/


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

It isn't just a yarn store. It has spinning and weaving supplies also. No, it isn't in an actual barn, it is on the main shopping street in Lawrence, KS, which is the home of the University of Kansas. Lawrence is a very nice town - if you like university towns - which I do. There are also some very good restaurants in Lawrence.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

There is plenty of stuff in Lawrence to keep DH happy while you shop at the Yarn Barn. And don't forget to stop at the Free State Brewing Company for lunch.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

There is plenty of stuff in Lawrence to keep DH happy while you shop at the Yarn Barn. And don't forget to stop at the Free State Brewing Company for lunch.


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

What a joy to find the Yarn Barn when my grandson was a student and I would visit him! The staff is so kind and helpful, and I found things there that I never saw anywhere else!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, YES-- some of their weaving "threads" are nice enough for knitting light-weight shawls and the stuff is sold by the cone or pound.

To eat-- there is Wheatfields, a bakery/sandwich shop, a block west of main street, 904 Vermont. Interesting, very good food and lovely baked goods.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, indeed! Yarn Barn is 30 minutes from my house. It is fun to shop there. Yes, it is a must to stop there if you are ever in the area. ;0)


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

I,too,love the Yarn Barn. People there are truly pleasant. They offer a nice variety of classes for all. Well worth the two hour 
( or more) drive.


----------

